# Can I transfer sperm abroad from UK clinic?



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi there

Bit of background - 1st ICSI tx in Feb this year (due to dp's unsucessful vasectomy revesal).  Unfortunately this was cancelled after EC due to OHSS.  We are due to start a FET this month, but typically   I am already thinking about a back up plan should it not work and am intending to go to Ceram in Spain!

My worry is that although dp provided a fresh sample for the ICSI, it showed that there were no functioning sperm so the only sperm we have now is that the our UK clinic extracted and froze at the time of reversal.  My query is (a) is it possible to transport frozen sperm abroad and (b) does anyone have idea of the cost involved in doing this if it is possible?

Any thoughts would be gratefully received!


----------



## ElleJay (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi Karen - Similar situation - owing to unsuccessful vasectomy reversal, husband had to have needle aspiration to get the goodies.  We had the frozen sperm transferred from the Bridge Centre in London to a clinic in Heraklion (Crete) when we had treatment out there - but it cost us £600. 

When we moved clinics within Crete, we discussed the options with them and it worked out cheaper to do another needle aspiration on husband at that clinic - which is what happened (I put him on Selenium tablets for 3 months to improve the sperm quality before we went out there).  The urologist was actually better out there, and he had no pain at all after the collection.

Hope this helps a bit, and good luck with your treatment at Ceram,

Lesley j xxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

In case you need it, this is the company CERAM have worked with in the past.


KYNISI COURIER SYSTEMS LIMITED
Worldwide Express / Cryo + Clinical Focus

3, 200-201 Grange Road
London SE1 3AA
England - United Kingdom

Tel: + 44 (0)20 7064 0884
Fax: + 44 (0)20 7064 0764 

Best Wishes,

Ruth


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank you both so much for your help  .

Will definately speak to Kynisi and find out how much they charge.  

Ruth - failing that, would CERAM do a needle aspiration and could you give me any idea how much this would cost?

The difficulty will be persuading dp who is convinced it will hurt as much as the reversal!  I think I'll show him your post Lesley!

Thanks again x


----------

